# Exercise Southbound Trooper IX at Fort Pickett, Va



## tomahawk6 (25 Feb 2009)

A Canadian army soldier from The 1st Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders (North), pulls security on a tunnel during Exercise Southbound Trooper IX at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 20. The exercise is an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for future deployments.
(Photo by Pfc. Brandon Rynard : 55th Combat Camera) 











A Canadian army soldier from The 1st Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders (North), takes cover in the prone position during Exercise Southbound Trooper IX at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 20. The exercise is an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for future deployments.
(Photo by Pfc. Brandon Rynard : 55th Combat Camera)


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Feb 2009)

A few more images.






Canadian Infantry Soldiers from the Princess Louise Fusiliers conduct a road march to their objective for a training mission during Exercise Southbound Trooper IX at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 19, 2009. The mission is part of an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for deployment to Iraq and Afghanistan.
(Photo by Pfc. Ernest Sivia : 55th Combat Camera) 





A British Royal Marine Commando provides security as U.S. and Canadian Soldiers patrol the Military Operations in Urban Terrain site at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 19, 2009. The mission is part of Exercise Southbound Trooper IX, an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for future deployments.
(Photo by Pfc. Ernest Sivia : 55th Combat Camera) 





U.S. Army Soldiers from Alpha Co., 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) demonstrate how to perform a four-man stack in an artificial building during Exercise Southbound Trooper IX at Fort Pickett, Va. Feb. 17, 2009.
(U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Matthew S. Friberg/Released) 





Soldier from Alpha Co., 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) enters a building at the Military Operations in Urban Terrain site along with Canadian Soldiers from 45 Field Engineer Squadron at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 19, 2009. The mission is part of Exercise Southbound Trooper IX, an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for future deployments.
(Photo by Pfc. Ernest Sivia : 55th Combat Camera) 





A U.S. Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon lifts off after inserting Canadian Infantry Soldiers from the Princess Louise Fusiliers at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 19, 2009. The mission is part of Exercise Southbound Trooper IX, an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for future deployments.
(Photo by Pfc. Ernest Sivia : 55th Combat Camera) 





A Canadian Infantry Soldier from the Princess Louise Fusiliers scans his objective for opposing forces during a training mission at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 19, 2009. The mission is part of Exercise Southbound Trooper IX, an annual multi-national event to prepare Soldiers for future deployments.
(Photo by Pfc. Ernest Sivia : 55th Combat Camera)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Feb 2009)

Those are some awesome pictures.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Mar 2009)

Canadian Armed Forces Bombardier Chad Acker, right, from the 1st Field Artillery Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery, observes U.S. Army Sgt. Sean Conley, center, from the 55th Signal Company (Combat Camera), as he fires a 105 mm Howitzer weapon system during exercise Southbound Trooper IX on Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 16, 2009. (DoD photo by Pfc. Bao Huynh, U.S. Army/Released 






Canadian Army Soldiers, from 1st Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders (North), rehearse tactical movements, before a live-fire exercise, at Fort Pickett, Va., Feb. 16, 2009. The event is a component of Exercise Southbound Trooper IX, a joint training venture, between U.S. and Canadian Forces, in preparation for future deployments. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. David J. Marshall/Released)


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Mar 2009)

It may just be my internet connection (I'm sitting in an airport), but I don't seen any images or links.


----------



## geo (1 Mar 2009)

the pictures are there NL.... you just need a better internet plan.

These guys using an american MILES system - or did they bring down some of our kit from Wainright


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Mar 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> the pictures are there NL.... you just need a better internet plan.



I was in the airport last nigh.

Good pictures, I seen them using the internet in my hotel room after my flight was canceled  : (and before someone makes a "You should have flown West Jet Comment, it was West Jet  : ).


----------

